# Hand Brake Problem



## PaulTargett (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi
has anyone had problems with the handbrake on a 03 model 2.2 sport, if so how difficult was it to work on the system, the garage tell me that just to dismantle and put back together this will take up the slack and should cure the fault of not holding on a hill.

Any suggestions greatly accepted.

thanks
Paul:newbie:


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi,

May be the parking brake shoes are worn.

Check the thickness: minimum 1,6mm.

Compensation of play is all automatic. Usualy, when the compensation won't work any more, that's mean you have to change the shoes.


----------



## PaulTargett (Feb 20, 2008)

trifon said:


> Hi,
> 
> May be the parking brake shoes are worn.
> 
> ...


Hi

Thanks for that I am going to take the discs of at the weekend, it is the only thing I can think of, thanks again forv a prompt reply.

Paul


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Only thing I can say is to suggest you buying from E Bay the multilinguages maintenance T30 CD. It worths the few BP spent!

Everything is clearly explained.


----------



## davec (Jan 10, 2006)

PaulTargett said:


> Hi
> has anyone had problems with the handbrake on a 03 model 2.2 sport, if so how difficult was it to work on the system, the garage tell me that just to dismantle and put back together this will take up the slack and should cure the fault of not holding on a hill.
> 
> Any suggestions greatly accepted.
> ...


I have a 52 plate 2.2ddi and the handbrake is appalling compared to other cars I have owned, I have had it adjusted, pads replaced etc. I never feel confident with it, yet it has gone through 2 MOT's without a mention. It seems to be worse when the car is facing down the hill - I allways leave mine ingear when parked.


----------



## PaulTargett (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi 

yes mine has gone through MOT last year but is due soon and it will not hold on a hill, I also leave in gear, makes it difficult when I tow the caravan and have to stop on a hill. thanks for your comment mine is exactly the same model as yours, apart from this I think it is a great vehicle.
Paul


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Mine is pants too. I think it's a poor workmanship issue from the factory but am yet to prove it...


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi all,

For all those who want to go in deep in the parking brake mecanism, change and setting, please download this part of the maintenance CD:

zSHARE - pb.pdf

Hope it helps.


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the link Trifon...another weekend job looming!


----------



## longleaf (Dec 11, 2005)

Hi to all
Mine gets adjusted every time it goes for a service , worst handbrake i have ever had (and i was in the trade for 7 years ) . Mechanic at local dealer says that is why nissan fitted such a large sun roof , so u can pull the thing up further , hehehe


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

longleaf said:


> Hi to all
> Mine gets adjusted every time it goes for a service , worst handbrake i have ever had (and i was in the trade for 7 years ) . Mechanic at local dealer says that is why nissan fitted such a large sun roof , so u can pull the thing up further , hehehe


Well, my exy doesn't have a sunroof, so it hits the roof everytime I pull the hand brake LOL


----------



## waggett (Jan 28, 2008)

*Handbrake Adjustment*

Could anyone tell me how to adjust the handbrake on my 2001 T30 X-Trail?
Many thanks.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

see post #8 in this thread


----------



## Bitza (Mar 4, 2008)

You just stick a flat head screwdriver through a stud hole (at top of drum) and notch it up till it stops, then one notch back. To servce brakes properly though, you need to notch back the hand brake quite a bit (if discs never been off!) Then take disce off and clean shoes and drum. Take the lip off with a grinder and re-assemble. If everything looks ok i.e no grooves in the drum of worn pads, then once disc is on and you have notched up the adjuster then you should have 3 to 5 clicks on handbrake and it will hold with ease on any hill!


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

link doesnt work


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The link worked for me,but its for drum brakes.Mine has 4 disks brakes and hand brake its not holding the car properly.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Oto,

All x-trails have the same brake system.
It is a 4 disc system but the hand/emergency brake system is a drum type integrated within the rear disc.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Is there any other way to adjust the hand brake or the only way is with the nut under the handle?


----------



## trifon (Jan 12, 2008)

otomodo said:


> The link worked for me,but its for drum brakes.Mine has 4 disks brakes and hand brake its not holding the car properly.


I confirm the drum is integrated inside the disk. This is valid for all X_Trail. There is no "drum" version versus disk.
I have checked my link, it works! You have to skip adds.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I ll check later this summer,got a broken leg now. Thanks


----------



## Contro (Mar 2, 2012)

trifon said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For all those who want to go in deep in the parking brake mecanism, change and setting, please download this part of the maintenance CD:
> 
> ...


Can upload again ?. I can't download. 
Best Regards


----------



## Redken (Jul 13, 2017)

Great advice, thanks.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you look through the X Trail section here you will find more recent and complete threads on how to adjust or setup your parking brake. If I remember correctly a member from Brazil started a thread that includes pics and part numbers as well as a how to. Kind of curious what was the great advice found in this one?


----------



## Redken (Jul 13, 2017)

dont know why that reply ended up there, it wasnt the answer I was replying to. But whilst I am on here, I have noticed like another member that whilst the handbrake locks up fine on a reverse slope, it takes a lot of force to lock it up on a forward slope.


----------



## enquiries (6 mo ago)

davec said:


> I have a 52 plate 2.2ddi and the handbrake is appalling compared to other cars I have owned, I have had it adjusted, pads replaced etc. I never feel confident with it, yet it has gone through 2 MOT's without a mention. It seems to be worse when the car is facing down the hill - I allways leave mine ingear when parked.


Yes they are weak, only work when everthing is brand new, and set up perfectly , its because they dont rub and keep the drum clean like old fashioned rear drum braked cars


waggett said:


> *Handbrake Adjustment*
> 
> Could anyone tell me how to adjust the handbrake on my 2001 T30 X-Trail?
> Many thanks.


Loads on You Tube


----------

